# New Photography Equipment Auctions Site



## PropMan

We would like everyone to know about PropSwapShop.com. It is a new auction website tailored to photographers. Buy, sell, trade and post classified ads related to photography. Some items would include cameras, memory, backdrops, props, lighting equipment and more. Buy or sell any item used in the business end of photography. Stop by and sign up, its free to register. Tell your friends and get every one involved in the action!!

PropMan
PropSwapShop.com


----------



## shorty6049

looks like you're the only one with anything on there right now! it will be nice if others start selling as well (especially more from MN would be good) i'd list somethign but  i just sold a camera to someone and dont have anything else right now, but i put your site in my favorites!


----------



## PropMan

PropSwapShop.com was started on 3/11/07. We are gaining members and would like to see more items for sale. I know most studios have backdrops, props and equipment that are sitting in the back corner taking up space and could be turned into cash. Cash that can be used to update with new backdrops, props and equipment. 

Please note any item posted through March 31, the posting fees will be dropped. So take advantage of the Gallery, "featured on the Homepage", bold and highlighted options. Only the selling fees will apply if item is sold.

Thanks for your support!
PropMan
PropSwapShop.com


----------



## Chicagophotoshop

excellent site.  very professional.  job well done, I wish you much success


----------



## PropMan

Thanks for the complements! 
We are looking for people to post more cameras and equipment. We know a lot of studios also shoot video of weddings so we also have an area for video equipment. 
We also have an area where you can open your own store. For photography items of course.
We are way less expensive than the other auction site plus we are seen by the target market you are selling to.
One other thing, postings are free through March 31st.
So give it a try, www.propswapshop.com.

Thank you for your support,
PropMan


----------

